
Show HN: Matchimals.fun– a puzzle/matching card game for kids - chrisheninger
https://www.matchimals.fun/
======
chrisheninger
This is a simple puzzle card game I built over the winter holidays for my
nieces. I wanted to explore Google's boardgame.io state management library. It
works best in landscape on tablet + desktop.

All the code is open source for anyone who wants to check it out, more info
at:
[https://github.com/chrisheninger/matchimals.fun](https://github.com/chrisheninger/matchimals.fun)

I think the game is best for kids ages ~4-8– I'd love feedback if you have
children and can playtest it with them. :)

